# Christmas, FIRE, and iBird



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I know I shouldn't have opened it because it's not Christmas yet, but...

I put a Fire on my wish list because I was interested in getting one, but I didn't know anyone actually looked at my list.

So I got this box in the mail Saturday from Amazon and I opened it. Nicely wrapped present and packing slipt with FIRE on it! I just couldn't wait so I went ahead and opened it. It was a Fire! My sister went nuts and bought it for me. And I'm thrilled with it.

In fact, I'm thinking of making a short video of it and posting it on Facebook, because it's got one killer app on it that is destined to cause fights between my husband and me for control of the Fire--the iBird app. Sure, I have it on my Droid, but the screen is so tiny that it's not as useful as it might be. But on the Fire, it totally comes alive and is much more useable. Both my husband and I are birders and this alone really made my day.

I'm going to drag hubby out for the Christmas bird count this year and guess what we'll be bringing along?

I'm so happy...


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

What a nice sister you have!  Congrats on the new gift.  I love mine!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

teri said:


> What a nice sister you have! Congrats on the new gift. I love mine!


I know, but she's making me feel guilty! LOL

What do you use your FIRE for mostly?
I started reading an ebook on it last night--I like the fact I don't need much light to read by.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

The Fire is mostly my entertainment gadget.  I play a few games with the grandkids, watch Amazon Prime, read.  Right now I'm working my way through the first 2 seasons of Glee.  I read on it more than I expected to and find it isn't as hard on the eyes as I thought it would be.  I like to read my PDF art files that I download from ArtTrader magazine.  It really is a versatile little gadget.  I have been stuck on Sudoku for a while now.  I go through phases over what my fav games are but that one really keeps my mind sharp...or at least sharper than usual...not that sorting numbers comes in handy during my day.  LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> I know I shouldn't have opened it because it's not Christmas yet, but...
> 
> I put a Fire on my wish list because I was interested in getting one, but I didn't know anyone actually looked at my list.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely going to put iBird on my Fire... I have iBird Explorer on my iPad, which is too big to carry in the field. Did a CBC on Saturday....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm definitely going to put iBird on my Fire... I have iBird Explorer on my iPad, which is too big to carry in the field. Did a CBC on Saturday....
> 
> Betsy


I figured you'd like that app. . . .

I thought I might try the 'lite' version to figure out what the noisy critters beautiful creatures in my back yard are . . . but it says I'm supposed to read "The American Birding Association's Code of Ethics, particularly section 1(b)". That seems a lot like work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I figured you'd like that app. . . .
> 
> I thought I might try the 'lite' version to figure out what the noisy critters beautiful creatures in my back yard are . . . but it says I'm supposed to read "The American Birding Association's Code of Ethics, particularly section 1(b)". That seems a lot like work.


Two rules:

Don't disturb the birds and
Don't make it up. "I saw an ivory billed woodpecker in Arlington!"

http://aba.org/about/ethics.html



> 1(b) To avoid stressing birds or exposing them to danger, exercise restraint and caution during observation, photography, sound recording, or filming.


 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Two rules:
> 
> Don't disturb the birds and
> Don't make it up. "I saw an ivory billed woodpecker in Arlington!"
> ...


But. . . . .I like disturbing the birds. . . .'cause otherwise they eat my tomatoes.

Well, Ed's tomatoes.

But still!

Seriously!  Our yard has all the critters because all our neighbors have dogs!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I figured you'd like that app. . . .


it was one of the first apps I looked at buying, just haven't done it yet... The iPad app is a hog, by the way. Haven't looked at the size of this one, which has a subset of the ones in iBird Explorer.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> it was one of the first apps I looked at buying, just haven't done it yet... The iPad app is a hog, by the way. Haven't looked at the size of this one, which has a subset of the ones in iBird Explorer.
> 
> Betsy


Even the 'lite' version says it has to download a catalog so needs a wifi connection. . .i'd guess the catalog on the full version is even bigger!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

The catalog on the pro version is 400 MB. However, I think that is if you do a full sync. You can also choose which species to download info for, or just sync as you use the app and need access to a particular species (if you only plan to use the app from your home as you look out your kitchen window). I downloaded the whole thing, though, as my fire is mostly empty.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I selected the PRO version because I'm compulsive about things like that. And I also just bit the bullet and synced it all right away, although it took a long time and I had to keep waking it up. But I'm glad I did and since my Fire is mostly empty, too, like VondaZ, it's okay if it's large.

I particularly like being able to listen to the bird songs as a reminder of which one is which when I'm birding.

It seems like the perfect size to go into my satchel when I'm in the field.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> I selected the PRO version because I'm compulsive about things like that. And I also just bit the bullet and synced it all right away, although it took a long time and I had to keep waking it up. But I'm glad I did and since my Fire is mostly empty, too, like VondaZ, it's okay if it's large.
> 
> I particularly like being able to listen to the bird songs as a reminder of which one is which when I'm birding.
> 
> It seems like the perfect size to go into my satchel when I'm in the field.


That's what I'm thinking...but I'm waiting till I have a GC balance in January to buy it.

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes--I was going to wait to buy the Fire, but my sister went nuts this Christmas and bought it for me. Talk about guilt  I feel like a heel because I was trying to do a reasonable Christmas and "healthy" one, too, by just giving everyone boxes of fruit.

Sigh.

Thank goodness for Amazon Prime because I bought her a few last minute things. Not nearly enough, but I needed to do something.

This is just the greatest gift, ever, because I sit here on the sofa listening to bird songs, looking at the pictures and generally loving life.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice to find an app that I an use for bird watching.. I love to watch birds and I always want to know what kind of bird they are and never have my bird book with me.... no i will


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> This is just the greatest gift, ever, because I sit here on the sofa listening to bird songs, looking at the pictures and generally loving life.


Well now that part sounds cool. I don't care about identifying birds in the wild or stuff like that, but something that plays bird songs and has pretty pics sounds like a good relaxation app. Something I'd run for 15-20 minutes to destress.


----------

